# Realtex 8111c on freebsd_7.1.



## fender0107401 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't find this ethernet adapter in http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.1R/hardware.html, and http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+7.1-RELEASE&format=html.

But after I google it, I fond someone run freebsd_7.1 on it.


----------



## trev (Feb 16, 2009)

This is supported by the re (4) driver in 7.1 (-STABLE is what I'm using). 

I have one on my work motherboard (Gigabyte MA770-DS3) but had to disable it and add an Intel Gigabit PCI NIC because the RealTek was too unreliable and sometimes lost the network altogether. However, this was in early January and some new patches have been committed this month which improved the reliability of the RealTek 8111B (also uses the re driver) in my home motherboard (Gigabyte MA790X-DS4), so it's worth giving it a go.

I'll probably replace the onboard 8111B with another Intel card; RealTek NICs, I'm afraid, are complete rubbish compared to Intel or almost any other NIC manufacturer. I thought they might have improved since the 10 Mbps days, but I was wrong


----------

